# Wie werden Computerspiele gemacht?



## Sylux (13. Februar 2011)

Moin,

habe gerade erfahren, dass Dragon Age 2 in die Produktion gegangen ist.

Das hat bei mir mal wieder die Frage aufgeworfen, wie diese Produktion genau abläuft. Sitzen dann irgendwelche Leute da und schieben bedruckte Rohlinge in den Rechner?

Ich hoffe mir kann das mal einer erklären

MfG,
Sylux


----------



## Lan_Party (13. Februar 2011)

Wie meinst du das genau wie die entstehen oder "ausgeliefert" werden?


----------



## Sylux (13. Februar 2011)

Naja,

was passiert nach dem Programmieren?


----------



## Lan_Party (13. Februar 2011)

Wird erstmal nachgeschaut ob man das spiel überhaupt rausbringen darf da es schon einige spiel ganz die nicht rausgebracht werden durften weil sie zu brutal waren. Wenn das dann alles geht an Werbung denken etc. und schauen ob es in Deutschland cut muss oder nicht. Würde ich jetzt mal so sagen


----------



## Sylux (13. Februar 2011)

Danke erstmal für deine Antworten, aber soweit weiß ich das auch.
Mich interessiert dann aber wer wo und vor Allem *wie* das Spiel auf die DVDs macht.


----------



## Bester_Nick (13. Februar 2011)

Hm, n Spiel kriegt Gold-Status und im Presswerk werden dann ein paar Millionen Kopien gemacht und die kommen dann in die Läden.


----------



## Der Stuhl (13. Februar 2011)

Also ich hab dazu mal was im fernsehen gesehen.

Also erstmal wird ein runder Metall Zylinder vorbereitet, also so das auf der Oberfläche kleine Hügel sind die dann später bei der cd die einkerbungen sind. Dann wird ein spezieller Kunststoff erhitzt und auf den sich schnell drehenden gegossen wo er dann aushärtet. Das ist dann schon praktisch die lesbare dvd. Die wird dann nur noch bedruckt und verpackt. Und dann kommt sie in die verkaufsregale.

Ich hoffe das ich das so richtig in erinnerung habe 
Wenn nicht bitte schreiben denn ich will das auch wissen falls es falsch war.

MfG Der Stuhl

Edit: wo und wer das macht kann ich dir leider nicht sagen 

Geschrieben auf meinem HTC Wildfire mit PCGH Extreme


----------

